# Racoon VPN to Strongswan VPN



## tpfiler (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello,

I am currently using Racoon to setup VPN tunnels but after starting to use AWS I realized that they provide support for Strongswan. I want to transition into Strongswan from Racoon; is it possible to run both simultaneously in the transition? Or must I remove Racoon configurations and then add Strongswan configurations? Would I need to change any settings in the kernel?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------

